# Rhinox riders



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

wow i had a battle this weekend using these guys and im inpressed. they very much make the ogre army much more effective. i had to proxy them cause i dont have the actual modles yet so i used 6 chiaroites for two units of three, (the max aloud in a unit is 3). and they put a wallop on my oposers.
has any one else used them? or gone agenst them? did the rules for them come out in a past WD? i used the rules for them in Army Builder which worked well enough i just want to be sure i used them right.
i ordered three off forge world and will order three more next pay day. at $162 its a little steep but i so love the ideal of charging ogres on rhinoxes.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Firstly, what are the Rhinox stats? (and their riders, naturally)

I know they hit incredibly hart, thus why they are ''rare'', but always wanted to compare them to Chaos Knights and Blood Knights. As for the models, the Ogre Kingdom`s release has _not_ been delayed, and there _should_ be a plastic kit out soon, with complementary rules:grin:.. Mind you, im more looking forward to any new Bulls or Ironguts to mercilessly pluck and fit (with glorious Chaos armour :laugh into WoC specials


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

let me think now this is out of memory so i may be alittle off
oger normal stats WS3 STR4 T5 AT3 W6
then the rhinox M7 WS3 STR5 AT3
thunderius charge: if charged over 7" you do d3 impact hits insted of 1 impact hit
ornery or somthing that they had to charge if somthing came close enough. thats all i can remember


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

They did have a PDF on the forgeworld website telling you what the rules were... but I guess they dont want anyone buying the models anymore because they have taken the ruleset down.

From what I remember stevenhassell has it pretty much right. They have the bad tempered rule like the scraplauncher (pass a Ld test or charge as if frenzied) and there is another rule about not being able to change direction, though I cant remember what it was.
Each model is US6, causes terror and the ogre gets a bonus to their save even though its a monstrous mount (I think its +2 but am not sure). I seem to recall that the rhinox and the ogre have seperate wound counters but how that would work I have no idea- they really hit like a ton of bricks and will go straight through most things in the game... but then they are forgeworld and so you would imagine that they would.

Personally Im hoping that they have taken the rules down because a new ogre dex is imminent (later this year is what most people seem to be saying) and that the rules, if not the models, will become official GW (though plastic rhinoxen in stores would be mindnumbingly cool).


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

the stats on Army Builder have it as 6 wnds rather than a monster mount. Giving no wounds under the rhinox line and 6 wnds under the ogre line. i cant wait till they get here! and i can paint them and play them for real. i will buy 3 more on the 1st so i will have two units of them, considering the rare choces arent all that greate they are a great addition. but each unit takes a Rare and Speceal choice.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Hmm... That's very odd. Tim/Steve is right, I can't seem to find the Rhinox rules anywhere, they used to be up on the Forgeworld Website AND on GW, but they seem to have disappeared... I have an old copy, and there's still a copy on Scribd.com, but it doesn't seem to be up anywhere official anymore. What do people who buy the models now do for rules I wonder? It seems like a stupid decision, even if they will be putting up a new Army Book sometime soon.


At any rate, I've played against rhinox before, they only had 5 wounds a pop, but they're still pretty tough. At any rate, they are a pretty cool unit, the only problem being that a unit of them is usually 500+ points for a minimum strength unit, a huge chunk of your army, and it can easily be distracted by smaller units. Still, seeing them charge... well, it's a sight I can tell you. I saw a unit of four wipe out a full unit of plague bearers on the charge (thanks to instability), then plow through several skaven units (it was a doubles game). Sadly, they tend to go down far too easily to missile fire though, so you have to be very careful with them.

So, in my opinion, they're fun, but they don't change the ogre dynamics all that much - they're still pretty vulnerable and expensive for what they do... But taking them just to see enemy armies disappear is probably worth it.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

5 sounds right im at work and dont have army builder here and was guessing. i totaly agree with your opininon on there weakness to shooting. i was lucky and survied tomb kings shooting but i hate to go agienst empire!!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

1 cannonball through a rhinox could potentially kill a whole model... and then at only Ld7 they are quite likely to run away again. I suppose the worst army to face with your rhinox would be another ogre army: braingobbler would have you off the field in no time flat (although I think the ragbanner might be a must have upgrade for the first unit you include in your army).


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Nah, worst army ever to play against with OK is Lizardmen. Poison blowdarts take the ogres down _fast._  Organ gun comes in a close second.

I agree with everyone else. They're expensive and vulnerable, but if you get them into h2h, they'll eat through almost anything.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I dont think skinks would be tood bad for the rhinox- being large targets would mean getting dakka'd pretty bad (move, multi and long range but still hit on 6s) but the armour would help out hugely... an ogre with a 3+ save vs shooting is just unheard of (and 2+ in combat... my god, ogre heavy cavalry)... now if only the yhetees would skirmish (and the rhinox become dex) we would have a more convention (albeit weird) approach the an army.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

From experience I can tell you, poison blowpipes on my Skinks take Ogres down very fast


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

I do fear the skinks, they were the first to bring down my plauge furnice after about a months worths of it striking fear in to the hearts of my oposers, undefeted till 20 poison shots recked it,,,, dam cheroite rule...lol


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

yaaaahooooo they came in yesterday guys and right away i started painting them. Man they look awsome!! ill take some pic's tonight of my progress and post them for you all.
tim--- they sadly only get a 4+ save hvy armor and mount. they cant use there fist thing as a shield while on a rinox... silly i know makes them alittle easeyer to shoot but with 5 wnds and T of 5 the are still pretty reseliant.


----------

